# 2008 Maxima Tire Snow Chains?



## dodger55 (Feb 4, 2011)

I want to purchase tire snow chains/cables for my 2008 Maxima SE. The owners manual indicates I should use Class S rated snow chains/cables but there is also a warning that if you have 245/45/18 wheels/tires that you cannot use snow chains/cables as you may damage the vehicle. The Nissan solution is to switch to a smaller wheel/tire. Has anyone used a snow chain/cable on the 245/45/18 on a 2008 Maxima? If so, which chain/cable did you use?


----------

